# Foster Question



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been talking to a foster group (all breed) near me for a few weeks now, and I think I am going to be fostering a pup soon! The group pulls puppies of all breeds from high kill shelters in the south, and brings them north to foster until homes are found. I've checked into them, and spoken to other fosters they use, and everything seems on the up and up. 

My question is, do you think my pup will become attached to the other dog, creating a problem when he/she is adopted? My thoughts are that if I foster one puppy, a few weeks later, he/she is adopted, and then I foster another pup, Alexa won't be upset by loosing her playmate? I definitely do not want to upset her, and I know how much she loves having another dog to play with, so I thought this would be a great idea all around. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think Alexa is way too young for this. First of all, she needs all your attention now. Fosters come with a suitcase of troubles that need your attention and your baby is 15 weeks old - she needs your attention. Just my thoughts. 

I used to do fostercare but Luther was 2 1/2 when I started. He loved having new dogs come in and stay a while, but he made sure they understood he was the boss dog. He was always sad when they went, he loved the company of other dogs. Especially if they were young, crazy and wanted to wrestle. Morgan was the last of my rescues, not exactly a failure I was pretty sure I was keeping her after about 20 minutes with her. She came in my house, all shattered from what had happened to her at just 6 months old old. Luther sniffed her, kissed her then lifted up his mighty paw to slap her in the head. They were in love


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would not foster if I had a young pup. Parvo, Giardia, conjuctivitis and all sorts of bugs can be brought into your home and it is a pain to get over. Even if a pup appears healthy they may have been exposed to something and it will show up at your house! 
I agree w/ Jenn, wait and enjoy your pup, give Alexa your attention.
I do support fostering, but the timing in your situation should wait a bit.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe you're both right. I thought it would be good for Alexa to have a playmate, as she is so sad when we have to end play groups and play dates. She seems to really thrive with other dogs! 

I don't want to take away from her puppy hood at all, I want to enjoy every minute of it. I will talk to the group and see if this can be postponed until Lex is older.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

At 15 weeks old, what you're thinking is sadness is probably just she's tired and need a nap.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I have been fostering puppies and adult dogs before I got my current dog at 8 weeks of age and am still fostering two years later. It is true you have to be very careful about the health of your foster, but it's not that hard. My boy has never had any trouble with the revolving door of fosters and I average a new foster about once a month.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think fostering is a wonderful way to help animals in need and have not observed any ill effects to my dogs with our rotating cast of characters. Some form friendships while they're here, others don't, but I have never seen my dogs become depressed or upset about them leaving. Now, granted, I always have multiple dogs, so they're never transitioning from having a buddy to being an only child again and I guess that could make a difference. At least in our case, the only changes have been positive ones - all our dogs have become much better socialized and good with other dogs as a result of having so many house guests. So, in general I think fostering is a good thing for the resident dog(s) as long as it doesn't become so all-consuming that the resident dogs take a backseat. 

BUT all that said, I totally agree with the people saying 15 weeks is too young. You are not out of the woods for parvo yet at that age not to mention all the very common intestinal parasites and viruses that fosters often bring with them. With basic quarantine precautions, an adult dog can usually either not get the problem in the first place, or shake it off quickly if he or she does, but all of these things can lay a puppy pretty low and parvo is life threatening. I would wait until your pup is at least several months older if not a year or so before bringing a new dog in. And again, good quarantine procedures are still important as is making sure you have time to work with both dogs so your pup doesn't take a backseat. 

Having multiple dogs in the house can be great for your dog and do good things for her socialization, it just needs to be approached carefully and safely. 

Thanks for wanting to help needy dogs though!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

So even though Alexa is UTD on her vaccines she is still at risk? I guess that makes sense to a point, but I have been bringing her everywhere I can think of, assuming she is safe from Parvo, Distemper, etc. I guess I'm just confused about how it's a danger, physically, to my pup. 

As far as other health issues go, such as Jane mentioned, that makes sense to me. But can she not also pick those things up from meeting an infected dog on the street? Or at the park?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Why take the chance, and there are many bugs that shelter dogs have. A 15 wk pup doesn't have a strong immune system, and vaccines can stress the immune system as well. 
I believe they can get the disease that they are vaccinated against, but a less serious case if exposed. 
I would just wait for my pups physical health along with the mental growth~focus on getting the right foundation for my puppy before the distraction of another is added. You can always find a dog for playdates, just be sure they are of good temperament and I wouldn't do dogparks either.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Good points all around. I called the foster group and they said they understood and whenever I am ready just to let them know. Thanks for all of the information!


----------



## SueLS (Apr 13, 2005)

Another thought with your pup being so young. You want your pup to bond with you, and at 16 weeks, she is just getting to the age where you want to start her training, etc. We foster as well, and in my opinion, you want your dog on her way with her housetraining and basic obedience and house manners before you bring in another dog.

We adopted our female, she was about 10 months old, from an abusive, neglectful situation, we had her for about a month, maybe 6 weeks when we got the call to foster a dog that was being euthanized -- it was us, or death. We took her in. We never regret saving her, but we do regret that we didn't have the time with OUR DOG first to get her settled in HER new life, get her training started, get her confidence built. It made things a little tougher.

Of course, you do want your puppy to love other dogs, so getting her out and socializing, into new situations and even arranging play dates or day camp where she can play with other pups will be a great.

Fostering is an incredible thing -- but it is tough at times and the will always be there waiting, when both you and Alexa are ready!

Sue


----------

